# New hand mirrors



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I turned 6 of these Saturday morning to complete an order that I had.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice work indeed, Mr. John! I am a long way from turning anything, but I hope to turn pieces out as well done as you have shown here. :thumbsup:


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Where do you get the glass for the mirror side?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I buy the glass in quantity from an wholesaler whose name escapes me at the moment. I think I have a link on my home computer where you can buy smaller quantities. I buy 100 at a time and I do sell them for $2.50 each + shipping. It doesn't cost much to ship them in small quantities. Mostly I sell them when I do demos. I'm not in the market of selling the glass, mostly the whole mirror.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok thanks just curious. I had considered using the glass from the cheap units you can buy at Wal Mart - but that stuff seems kind of thin... I do have a glass company here locally so will have to check them out. 

I just might have to steal ... er ... borrow your idea and make a couple for gifts. :thumbsup:

Happy Turning, 

Mike


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Something that I've not seen before. Very nice.


----------



## JimRich (Jun 10, 2011)

hmmmmm wooden Lollipops! They look great!


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Outstanding mirrors!

I bought 10 of 3” beveled edge mirrors from Packard Wood Works for about $2.50 each while back. Packard is a reseller of PSI stuff so can buy them there too! The more you buy cheaper they are, of course have different sizes too. 

Hard to get mirrors as thin as John does without warping. 

I used epoxy could not find liquid nail for mirrors called for in catalog around here. Ace Hardware here did not stock the product. So far, epoxy holding pretty good.

Liquid nails (LN930) must be used with a permanent mechanical support system, such as a shelf angle or "J" channel. Not sure if insert turned into wood for mirror considered a shelf or not.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice. Looks like I need to get back at it.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Very nice, I would imagine that they are good sellers.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I use clear silicone caulking to glue in the mirrors. Liquid nails won't work. I just replaced the glass in a mirror that was made in 2001. The caulking still held and didn't damage the mirror backing at all. 
My mirrors aren't that thin. I start with 3/4" timber. Most of them end up about 5/8". Some are thinner but you have a weak handle joint if you do that.
The glass I use is thick and has a beveled edge. Very nice. The same glass sells for $5 or more in the turning catalogs. That's why I searched high and low to find the source I use. It is called Tripar Inc. 
I've been making hand mirrors for a good 10 years or more. Actually now that I think about it I made the first ones around 1992 or 93 so it's definitely more than 10 years. I don't know how many I've made. Probably several hundred.


----------



## moli (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, it is a wonderful hand mirrors. My boyfriend bought me some of that. I am very happy. Clear acrylic frame and vanity-stand for counter top use. 7 inch diameter.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I think those would sell really well at shows. Do you have any pics of the reverse side?


----------



## lukcon (Sep 14, 2011)

Really like them, the wood is very nice looking.

lukcon


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks I don't think I have any photos of the other side. Sometimes I do decorate the other side but most often it's this side that matters.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I really like your texturing on the mirrors. What tool are you using. Are you using the Sorby tools?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

On those I did use the Sorby tool. I also use a Dremel Engraver. I replace the pointy tip with a rounded over 1/8" nail. I sort of draw or scribble on the wood. It dents the wood and leaves a very interesting texture. That tool is under $20 where the Sorby is over $100


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice as always John.
I would think with the holiday season approaching, you'll be busy.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

John
Thanks for posting these mirrors, I think they are awesome. Did you use a Sorby texturing tool on them two backs? I been wishing you would post something on how you decorate the backs of your mirors for some time now. I use a Sorby and a Wagner tool to do mine. Wondering if you use or know of any other tool that could be used for different finishes? I think the Rose machine is out of the question for me. Do you ever use a chatter tool on your mirrors?
Again John, those are beautiful pieces of work.. Mitch


----------

